# Where do you get your weather?



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Where do you get your 10-15 day outlook? I've tried Accuweather, but it seems to suck pretty bad.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Accuwrong predicts weather 15 days just to say they did it. Truth is they can't predict the weather that already happened.
NOAA is good too, I've never used weather bug so I don't know about them.
Weather.com is ok I guess but I can't navigate their website anymore so good luck!
Then they're other sites like weather underground. 
My local news station usually has the best besides Xpress.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Atmosphere. AKA "The sky"


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I listen to our 3 idiot weather guys, what ever they say I do the opposite of them!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Mother Nature!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Pushin 2 Please;1367646 said:


> Mother Nature!


What's her twitter account?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't tell. She has to find you!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

weather underground! mixed with the tv boneheads and a good guess....never hurts to throw in the moon cycles!


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

National weather service seems to be the best for me.

The TV forecasters are big on drama but I watch them too. When there is a big storm coming I drive my wife crazy with weather info coming from TV, the computer and the NWS broadcast all at the same time.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did you know grocery stores sponsor the weather on the news to get people running to stock up?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I heard the diary farmers pay off the news reporters!


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Our small town grocery store gets cleaned out when a storm is coming.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Pushin 2 Please;1368133 said:


> I heard the diary farmers pay off the news reporters!


What's a DIARY farmer?


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

I get mine from Express here on Plowsite. (He's a huge asset to us SE Michigan guys)


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

South Seneca;1368141 said:


> Our small town grocery store gets cleaned out when a storm is coming.


my gas stations get drained too. Have to have those suv's filled to sit in the garage


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

National Weather Service Enhanced Radar Image Loop
http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=PBZ&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the link SnowPlowLady. 

That is a nice radar loop link. Just need to click in the map the covers your area, bookmark that page, and then added the link to my onscreen. Fast, easy, detailed radar maps.


----------



## FisheRam (Dec 22, 2011)

Local news seems to be the best for my area. I actually like Matt Noyes on NECN too. The local radar works the best right before and during the storm though.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Ill throw this out there in case any of you have missed the networking section. 

Here in SE Michigan we have a thread going that is very helpful with weather watching. 

I get called in as a sub now whenever anything is needed, but I used to wake up every morning at 4am, look out the window, then check our local thread. 

Snow totals can vary with just a few miles. If nobody from my area has posted yet, and we have something notable, I post the conditions I see, and look for posts from guys who are in the areas I service. It had saved me ten fold. Both in saving wasted trips down to the area I service when nothing is needed, and also when I looked outside, thought I was good, only to find out my service area needed attention. 

If there isn't already a thread from your area, start a new one. You will be surprised how many of your "neighbors" are on this site.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Lately I just ask my 5 year old daughter....she's just as good as the local goons.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

BossPlow2010;1368231 said:


> What's a DIARY farmer?


O they are the greatest thing, i take my daughters to the farm on weekends and they can pick out whatever Diary they desire. the one we frequent is now opening a Magazine farm and since Borders went out of business they are thinking of opening a book farm. they dont want to grow to fast tho


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

FisheRam;1393772 said:


> Local news seems to be the best for my area. I actually like Matt Noyes on NECN too. The local radar works the best right before and during the storm though.


I like NECN. I prefer Danielle over Matt....


----------

